

“You're on UE4, why do you need an engine programmer?” - Impossible
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/LeszekGodlewski/20150710/247996/quotYoure_on_UE4_why_do_you_need_an_engine_programmer

======
socceroos
'Engine' programmers are still indispensable.

While not directly related to the graphics pipeline, I'm very intrigued by all
the physics grid and networking code that the teams working on Star Citizen
are doing for their future title.

